# Grenson's Triple Welt



## ricardofrancisco (Jan 1, 2013)

I just saw these new Triple Welt shoes from Grenson on facebook. The soles looked extremely thick and wide to me. I know we all like welted shoes but would you say this is overkill?

Here is the photo from the facebook page of Grenson.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

To my eye, it's overkill, but with all that build out of the welt, they might make a good substitute for a snowshoe! Sure could have used a good pair of snowshoes last winter. :crazy:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Everything old is new again!









The cartoon that launched a footwear fashion.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

ricardofrancisco said:


> I just saw these new Triple Welt shoes from Grenson on facebook. The soles looked extremely thick and wide to me. I know we all like welted shoes but would you say this is overkill?
> 
> Here is the photo from the facebook page of Grenson.


Reminds me of rows of shark's teeth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a liking for brogues, but to some extent most seem rather over-engineered for their purpose - these take things to a new level.


----------



## ricardofrancisco (Jan 1, 2013)

Flanderian said:


> Everything old is new again!
> 
> View attachment 11862
> 
> ...


Did they have something like this triple welt shoe before?


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

Looking at that close-up made them seem like they were too thick and wide, but looking at a wider shot of the "Fred" boots on the Grenson site, they seem better balanced.



EDIT: I was looking at Grenson's web site; there's a lot of shoes I could wear. Just what I needed! LOL


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

ricardofrancisco said:


> Did they have something like this triple welt shoe before?


Yes, as a product of Crumb's cartoons, footwear in the 70's actually developed a bulbous toe, often combined with an elevated heel. It was ubiquitous among contemporary men's footwear.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I saw a picture of Nick Wooster getting a PTB triple welt in white. I asked myself, why?
Now that I see the wingtip boot I kinda get it. These the perfect pair for hipster lumberjacks who never chopped trees in their life.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Thing is, I find boots like these too dressy to wear with jeans, but they're too casual to wear with trousers. Someone could probably pull it off, but I've got really narrow feet--which makes shoes look sleeker (i.e. more formal)--and I'm not the guy to try.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Ekphrastic said:


> Thing is, I find boots like these too dressy to wear with jeans, but they're too casual to wear with trousers. Someone could probably pull it off, but I've got really narrow feet--which makes shoes look sleeker (i.e. more formal)--and I'm not the guy to try.


Depends on the trousers, I think. Cord, moleskin, cav twill, thicker flannels? No trouble. Anything that "delicate" or "fine" apply to? I wouldn't say so.

That said, the pair of Grenson boots I tried at Paul Stuart were too chunky for me -- moreso than the AE gunboats I got instead.


----------



## ricardofrancisco (Jan 1, 2013)

maximar said:


> I saw a picture of Nick Wooster getting a PTB triple welt in white. I asked myself, why?
> Now that I see the wingtip boot I kinda get it. These the perfect pair for hipster lumberjacks who never chopped trees in their life.


A hipster would probably say " I stopped chopping trees before it became cool." :crazy:


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

I've always been a boot kind of person; call it a character flaw. 



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Depends on the trousers, I think. Cord, moleskin, cav twill, thicker flannels? No trouble. Anything that "delicate" or "fine" apply to? I wouldn't say so.


I agree; I have a pair of AE Daltons in chili, and a Long Branch in grey. The Daltons have paired nicely with some warm grey cords I have. I have also worn them with a warm grey suit to a casual backyard wedding, partly because I wanted the extra ankle support in this backyard (a couple of ladies rolled ankles there), and also I love the chili color on these boots. I had quite a few complements!

The LB get more use during winters here (lots of ice, snow and salt) where the rubber sole is a plus. They also pair nicely with cords, and I used them as my primary walking shoe when were were in Paris two Christmases ago. I also just used them paired with red laces as my graduation shoes; I recently finished my Masters, and the school colors are crimson and grey, so they were perfect for that too!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

JM Weston has been selling a triple soled brogue (#590) for a long time.

https://postimg.org/image/efpf1lq45/

Dack's, a now defunct Canadian shoe manufacturer, used to do triple soles back in the 1980s. I remember seeing a pair in a thrift store once and they were damned thick.

By contrast, Grenson's are triple welts, not necessarily triple soles, and their soles seem rather thin like Alden's do sometimes. They really should be thicker soles to match up with the chunks welts, etc.


----------

